# Cosa regaleresti agli utenti di tradi



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

siamo alle porte con il Santo Natale :babbo:

quindi tempo di regalini e pensieri per familiari, amici, conoscenti  ... ma voi agli abitanti di tradi cosa regalereste ?

io comincio con 
 @_Buscopann_  una gigantografia di 2 tette a suo uso e consumo 
 @_farfalla_ una giornata alle terme con le sue migliori amiche o amici ( che mi sa un pò di relax le farà bene )
 @_Brunetta_ un toy boy (acculturato):mexican:
 @_ipazia_ un week con il suo G. in una baita in montagna ...così psicanalizza i mufloni  :carneval:
 @_AndreaLila_ un pranzo con me 
 @_Leda_ un concerto ( a sua scelta )
 @_PresidentLBJ_ una nuova segretaria :risata:
 @_Skorpio_ una cena con la sua utente preferita  
 @_perplesso_ la vittoria della Roma in campionato 
 @_brenin_  un viaggio in Giappone   ... al limite vai con @_banshee_
 @_danny_  un amore ritrovato 

to be continued ....( prossimamente gli altri )


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

se vinciamo il campionato toccherà ricordarmi di questa profezia e non bannarti?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vinciamo il campionato toccherà ricordarmi di questa profezia e non bannarti?


Volevi vince la champions?incontentabile:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

A te [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] regalerei il mio vuoto

Quello che mi regali sprigionando la tua forza, la tua serena fermezza

il tuo sorriso ora raccolto, ora divertito, ma mai gelido

che rassicura da ogni rovinosa caduta

E ancora..

Ti regalerei la forza che a tua volta mi regali
nel non abusar della tua forza
restando sempre un passo indietro
al vento avvolgente di calore che emani


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A te @_Fiammetta_ regalerei il mio vuoto
> 
> Quello che mi regali sprigionando la tua forza, la tua serena fermezza
> 
> ...


MA CHE BELLO !!!!

OT con la maionese uacci uacci ho fatto la salsa tonnata ...una squisitezza fine OT


----------



## brenin (13 Dicembre 2016)

@_Fiammetta_ e @_banshee_ a voi regalerei un bonsai...

“…L’obiettivo del bonsai è di simulare quanto avviene in natura, e la natura esprime la sua eternità con lenti, lentissimi cambiamenti. Il bonsai dimostra proprio  il lento procedere della natura. Quando sentirete questo, quando la vostra comprensione del bonsai arriverà così lontano, allora non potrete fare a meno d’entrare nel mondo del “Wabi” o “Sabi”. È impresa ardua, quasi impossibile, cercare di spiegare il significato di questi termini perché essi sono stati coniati per descrivere sentimenti creati, e attualmente sentiti, praticamente quasi solo dai giapponesi, sentimenti maturati e trasmessi in un lento processo di generazioni. Essi erano sconosciuti agli occidentali fino a poco tempo fa. Wabi è uno strato della mente o un luogo o l’atmosfera di una cerimonia del tè o un Haiku (breve pensiero poetico). È un sentimento di semplicità, di calma, di dignità.  Sabi è un sentimento di pace interiore, di semplicità che proviene da qualcosa di antico usato e riusato in cui è visibile, assieme al trascorrere del tempo, il tocco degli uomini che l’hanno creato o posseduto.  Pensate, per un momento, di essere seduti in un angolo del Ryoanji - il famoso giardino di pietra a Kyoto - è una serata nebbiosa del tardo autunno, state guardando il giardino, poi chiudete gli occhi e sgombrate la mente.In quel momento non c’è alcun pensiero nella vostra mente, è vuota… eppure il vostro cuore e la vostra mente si riempiono di un sentimento d’appagamento, di serenità. Questo è il Wabi.
Penso che l'obiettivo finale nel creare un bonsai sia la ricerca del sentimento di Wabi o Sabi, questo dovrebbe essere lo scopo ultimo dell’arte bonsai. Non ho conoscenze sufficienti per spiegare l’essenza del Wabi o Sabi, ma non posso fare a meno di credere che l’essenza della loro filosofia sia ricercare la verità, la virtù,la forza  e la bellezza. Tutte cose altrettanto importanti anche per il bonsai e per chi se ne prende cura. "


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> @_Fiammetta_ e @_banshee_ a voi regalerei un bonsai...
> 
> “…L’obiettivo del bonsai è di simulare quanto avviene in natura, e la natura esprime la sua eternità con lenti, lentissimi cambiamenti. Il bonsai dimostra proprio  il lento procedere della natura. Quando sentirete questo, quando la vostra comprensione del bonsai arriverà così lontano, allora non potrete fare a meno d’entrare nel mondo del “Wabi” o “Sabi”. È impresa ardua, quasi impossibile, cercare di spiegare il significato di questi termini perché essi sono stati coniati per descrivere sentimenti creati, e attualmente sentiti, praticamente quasi solo dai giapponesi, sentimenti maturati e trasmessi in un lento processo di generazioni. Essi erano sconosciuti agli occidentali fino a poco tempo fa. Wabi è uno strato della mente o un luogo o l’atmosfera di una cerimonia del tè o un Haiku (breve pensiero poetico). È un sentimento di semplicità, di calma, di dignità.  Sabi è un sentimento di pace interiore, di semplicità che proviene da qualcosa di antico usato e riusato in cui è visibile, assieme al trascorrere del tempo, il tocco degli uomini che l’hanno creato o posseduto.*  Pensate, per un momento, di essere seduti in un angolo del Ryoanji - il famoso giardino di pietra a Kyoto - è una serata nebbiosa del tardo autunno, state guardando il giardino, poi chiudete gli occhi e sgombrate la mente.In quel momento non c’è alcun pensiero nella vostra mente, è vuota… eppure il vostro cuore e la vostra mente si riempiono di un sentimento d’appagamento, di serenità. Questo è il Wabi.*
> Penso che l'obiettivo finale nel creare un bonsai sia la ricerca del sentimento di Wabi o Sabi, questo dovrebbe essere lo scopo ultimo dell’arte bonsai. Non ho conoscenze sufficienti per spiegare l’essenza del Wabi o Sabi, ma non posso fare a meno di credere che l’essenza della loro filosofia sia ricercare la verità, la virtù,la forza  e la bellezza. Tutte cose altrettanto importanti anche per il bonsai e per chi se ne prende cura. "


solo la descrizione mi ha coinvolto :inlove:


----------



## brenin (13 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> solo la descrizione mi ha coinvolto :inlove:


E' veramente un posto che trasmette una pace,tranquillità e serenità incredibili; si riesce davvero a "svuotare" la mente e lasciar sgorgare tutte le emozioni del momento senza condizionamento alcuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> E' veramente un posto che trasmette una pace,tranquillità e serenità incredibili; si riesce davvero a "svuotare" la mente e lasciar sgorgare tutte le emozioni del momento senza condizionamento alcuno.


Credo che sensazioni similari le ho provate in mare, nuotando o facendo snorkeling da sola, che pace


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

Io spero che ognuno riceva ciò di cui ha bisogno. Anche se non sa cos'è.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io spero che ognuno riceva ciò di cui ha bisogno. Anche se non sa cos'è.


Della serie : solo quando lo avrai, saprai che era quello che volevi


----------



## ologramma (13 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io spero che ognuno riceva ciò di cui ha bisogno. Anche se non sa cos'è.


.
prendo per me la tua risposta  e approvo, così mi defilo e pensare che lo faccio da una vita a delegare la mia signora per i regali di natale ma qui non lo posso fare per cui mi rimetto alla signora Brunetta molto simile alla mia :up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> prendo per me la tua risposta  e approvo, così mi defilo e pensare che lo faccio da una vita a delegare la mia signora per i regali di natale ma qui non lo posso fare per cui mi rimetto alla signora Brunetta molto simile alla mia :up:


Non intendevo proprio questo.


----------



## ologramma (13 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo proprio questo.


.
Lo so ma mi sei servita per dire qualcosa se no come faccio a dire cosa regalerei  a tutti voi?
Mi  sembrava un modo elegante per sviare la risposta e precisare che di regali sono anni che non li faccio ci avevo pensato tempo addietro con la mia signora prima con l'aiuto di mamma e poi solo ma dopo non essere approvato dalla mia signora che mi disse regaliamoci un viaggio e cosi non li ho più fatti.
Non dire fiori e altro  perchè anche lì non erano accettati.


----------



## banshee (13 Dicembre 2016)

appagata e tranquilla senza pensare. mi sembra impossibile ma sarebbe la cosa che più desidererei al momento.
grazie [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION]  non so come tu l'abbia capito ma hai colto nel segno.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Dicembre 2016)

Salve,sono il regalo di [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Salve,sono il regalo di @_farfalla_


.
Faccio finta di non aver letto così mi tengo la sorpresa


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Lo so ma mi sei servita per dire qualcosa se no come faccio a dire cosa regalerei  a tutti voi?
> Mi  sembrava un modo elegante per sviare la risposta e precisare che di regali sono anni che non li faccio ci avevo pensato tempo addietro con la mia signora prima con l'aiuto di mamma e poi solo ma dopo non essere approvato dalla mia signora che mi disse regaliamoci un viaggio e cosi non li ho più fatti.
> Non dire fiori e altro  perchè anche lì non erano accettati.


A te allora regalo un viaggio con la tua signora  torni in Umbria e vi faccio fare un tour enogastronomico


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> appagata e tranquilla senza pensare. mi sembra impossibile ma sarebbe la cosa che più desidererei al momento.
> grazie @_brenin_  non so come tu l'abbia capito ma hai colto nel segno.


A te una futuro sereno, che scacci dolore e angoscia e magari sia generoso di lieti  eventi


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Salve,sono il regalo di @_farfalla_


Approvo quindi vai tu alle terme con lei ?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

A [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] regalerei pixel a volontà :risata: ( ammazza se sei precisino ) ed un rapporto con il figlio più profondo e complice 

a [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] tanta serenità e una vittoria sulla malattia :inlove:

a [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] una cena intrigante 

a [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] una bella macchina con un bel culo dentro ( non solo quello ...ovvio) :rotfl:

A [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] una bella figheira e una serata indimenticabile  :mexican:

a [MENTION=6798]Piperita[/MENTION] una casa piena di risate e serenità 

A [MENTION=6621]Mari Lea[/MENTION] un incontro con me, per divertirci un po' (tanto) 

a [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] una passione travolgente 

to be  continued


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A
> A @_ermik_ una bella figheira e una serata indimenticabile  :mexican:


.....grazie !!!!!!!!!
...male non mi farebbe 

.....ma poi la bella figheira la devo restituire o me la posso tenere ? .... e se m'innamoro ? ....e se s'innamora lei?..... e se ..?

pensiamo alla serata ;-)


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....grazie !!!!!!!!!
> ...male non mi farebbe
> 
> .....ma poi la bella figheira la devo restituire o me la posso tenere ? .... e se m'innamoro ? ....e se s'innamora lei?..... e se ..?
> ...


Mai dire mai  ah l'amour !!!


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A @_feather_ regalerei pixel a volontà :risata: ( ammazza se sei precisino ) ed un rapporto con il figlio più profondo e complice
> 
> a @_marietto_ tanta serenità e una vittoria sulla malattia :inlove:
> 
> ...


Grazie, che cara che sei. Io a te invece regalerei una rapida vittoria su quello che ti angustia e tanto amore, tanto amore dalla persona che ami.

Ma poi perchè proprio una cena intrigante?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> siamo alle porte con il Santo Natale :babbo:
> 
> quindi tempo di regalini e pensieri per familiari, amici, conoscenti  ... ma voi agli abitanti di tradi cosa regalereste ?
> 
> ...


.
In effetti relax e staccare la testa sono le cose di cui ho più bisogno
Sei un tesoro
Sai cosa dovresti regalare a tutti? La tua forza e la tua leggerezza
Credo che farebbe a tutti un gran bene


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie, che cara che sei. Io a te invece regalerei una rapida vittoria su quello che ti angustia e tanto amore, tanto amore dalla persona che ami.
> 
> Ma poi perchè proprio una cena intrigante?


Perché sei intrigante tu  quindi ti ci vedo bene in una cena a due così ...


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché sei intrigante tu  quindi ti ci vedo bene in una cena a due così ...


Uh. :singleeye:



...steso.


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a @_marietto_ tanta serenità e una vittoria sulla malattia :inlove:


Ovviamente ricambio il tuo augurio, anche se devo dire che con la forza d'animo che hai, gli attrezzi che ti servono per vincere sono già tutti in tuo possesso...

Bacioni :kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> In effetti relax e staccare la testa sono le cose di cui ho più bisogno
> Sei un tesoro
> Sai cosa dovresti regalare a tutti? La tua forza e la tua leggerezza
> Credo che farebbe a tutti un gran bene


Eeeehhh addirittura  
quelle son qualità che emergono in ognuno di noi quando è più necessario


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ovviamente ricambio il tuo augurio, anche se devo dire che con la forza d'animo che hai, gli attrezzi che ti servono per vincere sono già tutti in tuo possesso...
> 
> Bacioni :kiss:


Beh sei ottimamente attrezzato anche tu  :kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Uh. :singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...steso.


ah ah ah per così poco


----------



## ologramma (14 Dicembre 2016)

ragazzi dato che leggo le vostre verità che scrivete qui  e vedo che ci sono cose molto tribolate  io come regalo ho pensato di regalare a tutti voi indistintamente un abbraccio caloroso ( che non sta mai male) e poi sentendo il profumo di dolci che la mia signora sta facendo per dare in regalo a parenti e amici , che dite un pacchettino vi fa male?
Per ora biscotti con cioccolata e nocchie  e mandorle , domani tozzetti , brutti e buoni (amaretti) e ha già fatto le ciambelline al vino.


----------



## feather (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] regalerei pixel a volontà


Grazie!
Manda tutto a casa grazie. Possibilmente le versioni XL.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Manda tutto a casa grazie. Possibilmente le versioni XL.
> 
> View attachment 12231


Mica so dove abiti ?  Fiuuuuuuu' che culo mi so salvata


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A @_Mari Lea_ un incontro con me, per divertirci un po' (tanto)
> 
> to be  continued


Grazie... vi sono amici che solo a parlarci.. è un abbraccio...

Ed io, per ricambiare, ti porto un cubano...


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> siamo alle porte con il Santo Natale :babbo:
> 
> quindi tempo di regalini e pensieri per familiari, amici, conoscenti  ... ma voi agli abitanti di tradi cosa regalereste ?
> 
> ...


Non ho il tempo di fare l'elenco pure io. Già sono in crisi con la lista dei parenti :carneval:

Ad ogni modo vorrei ricambiare per lo meno il pensiero: un viaggio di sola andata per il Friuli va bene? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho il tempo di fare l'elenco pure io. Già sono in crisi con la lista dei parenti :carneval:
> 
> Ad ogni modo vorrei ricambiare per lo meno il pensiero: un viaggio di sola andata per il Friuli va bene?
> 
> Buscopann


Ottimo, vicina di casa così faccio shopping con tachipirina


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ottimo, vicina di casa così faccio shopping con tachipirina


Ma quando vai a comprare i reggiseni tu dove ti rifornisci? Vai al circo a chiedere i tendoni dismessi? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma quando vai a comprare i reggiseni tu dove ti rifornisci? Vai al circo a chiedere i tendoni dismessi? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


No ma cheeeee ... Faccio il reggiseno con il pacthwork  coloratissimi proprio :rotfl:


----------

